# Install VMware-Horizont-Client on FreeBSD



## btomza (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I need to install VMware-Horizont-Client on my freebsd, I've downloaded the linux version from here: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/de...EWCLIENTS_LINUX_35_64&productId=421&rPId=9425

But really I don't know if there is a way to run and install it.... I have the linux compat installed sucessfully...

Do you have any suggestion to do it? (or at least to try to install it)

Thanks,


----------

